# When Can You Determine Sex of Pacman Frogs?



## sweetmisery (Feb 25, 2008)

I checked, they didnt say at what stage. Cuz a breeder is selling, though around an inch small. Just wondering if its ok at that stage.

THANKS!


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Feb 25, 2008)

As far as I know, the only possible way to sex pacman frogs is by seeing how big they are as adults, and by the appearance of nuptial pads in adult males, who will also croak more.


----------



## sweetmisery (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks!

Should I just get 1 or risk getting 2 hoping they are of opposite sex?


----------



## eelnoob (Feb 27, 2008)

It's impossible to sex pacman frogs at 1", 2" maybe, 3" yes.


----------



## Jer (Feb 28, 2008)

I dunno how much truth there is to males having dark spots on their throats and females lacking the spots.


----------

